# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Fuente de hierro (fe)

## chili

Buenas tardes 
estoy necesitando una buena fuente de hierro para solucion nutritiva, de buena solubilidad, quelatado, etc, . Cual de estas dos fuentes me pueden recomendar, estoy entre ultraferro (fertitec) y basafer (soltagro). Estoy trabajando con ácido nítrico. 
Espero me puedan orientar. 
Mucho les agradezco. 
Saludos.Temas similares: Calmax fuente de calcio alternativa !!!

----------

